# Rarity of JL Bowties and Mopars



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe Im just not in the loop but notice how hard it is to get these for a decent prices lately? Even the JLTO Mustangs are getting difficult to find.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I got them for $7.00 each ! ( no bowties or Mopar , Sorry ) 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmikpiz


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mad Matt said:


> Maybe Im just not in the loop but notice how hard it is to get these for a decent prices lately? Even the JLTO Mustangs are getting difficult to find.


Define 'decent price'... Most dealers pay $525 or more for a case of Bowties or Mopar Muscle. I would think that if you get these anywhere south of $10/car, that's a good deal...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The first release of a new body style is always gonna be in demand. Everybody's gotta have the new stuff. (I'm guilty too... I got a case of Bowties the first weekend they were out.) if history repeats and they do a couple repaints, there's a good chance that later releases will drop in price as inventory sits. Isn't it possible to get cases of like R4 and R5 Thunderjets for like 5 or 6 bucks a car? It's a waiting game, and unfortunately it may not pay off if RC2 corporate doesn't stay behind the JL slot car line...

--rick


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

lenny said:


> Define 'decent price'... Most dealers pay $525 or more for a case of Bowties or Mopar Muscle. I would think that if you get these anywhere south of $10/car, that's a good deal...


Sorry, I guess I should redefine as me being cheap  
I mean Im used to seeing JL Sets go down to about 60 bucks a set on eBay. I just picked up one set of Bowties and one set of Mopars for about 100 each  They are factory sealed, so Im hoping for a WL or two


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a bunch of the bowtie cars I would like to trade for the mopar k&k red Daytona,and the moulin rouge challenger.
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> I have a bunch of the bowtie cars I would like to trade for the mopar k&k red Daytona,and the moulin rouge challenger.
> Chris


 
Have one inner left, interested in the Chargers & Daytonas (non blower style) as well. :devil: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

YES!Can you give me a call,I REALLY want some of those!
859-356-1566
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

C'mon roadrunner,give me a call,I will even accept collect charges!I need to get my paws on those sweet sweet mother mopars!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chris





Dragula said:


> YES!Can you give me a call,I REALLY want some of those!
> 859-356-1566
> Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> C'mon roadrunner,give me a call,I will even accept collect charges!I need to get my paws on those sweet sweet mother mopars!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Chris


 
Chris, 
You misunderstand, I have an extra inner of Bowties I don't want and would be willing to trade for the MOPARS too.  Dave


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Chris,
> You misunderstand, I have an extra inner of Bowties I don't want and would be willing to trade for the MOPARS too.  Dave


Thats gotta hurt. I can hear his heart breaking all the way up here.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I got my mopars..I got my mopars..even the weird one with the white wheels,body and box.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

OMG, a white one. :freak: 

Do you have insurance?  rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Anybody diggin the new "power steering" type shoes on these new mopars?All of mine have been rockets with just a quick oiling!Mopars!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I got my mopars..I got my mopars..even the weird one with the white wheels,body and box.....


 LOL :roll: OMG! you are TOO FUNNY!


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

MOPARS MOPARS MOPARS MOPARS MOPARS.I like Mopars.


----------

